# ترانيم حزاينى



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2005)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6293088/eba27117/hokka.html​


----------



## zaki (7 فبراير 2006)

*سيدتى الصوفانية
http://www.soufanieh.com/MULTIMEDIA/songs/ya.sayeddat.el.soufanieh.mp3


فى طريق الجلجثة
http://www.soufanieh.com/MULTIMEDIA/songs/ya.sayeddat.el.soufanieh.mp3​*


----------



## zaki (7 فبراير 2006)

*غلطة  مطبعية
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فى طريق الجلجثة
http://www.st-mina.com/play.asp?ID=326​*


----------



## zaki (8 فبراير 2006)

*انا الام الحزينة
http://www.stmarydubai.com/songs/rm/anaoumoulhazina.ram


الوصايا 
(ترنيمة خطيــرة)
http://www.stmarydubai.com/songs/rm/alwasaya.ram*​


----------

